# LaMancha Heat Cycles



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

My Nubians usually start coming in heat in July, and they go out in March. I have had one year with Lamancha's and I bred them the first heat cycle. I was told that they are only in heat for two months. Is this true? I have some March girls and I wanted to wait as long as possible to breed them. When can I expect them to stop the heat cycles>?


Thanks


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

They are said to cycle Sept - Oct, but I've had them cycle as early as July and as late as November.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

A LaMancha breeder near me had kids born January through May this year, so that would mean they were cycling August through December.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

They are a seasonal dairy breed is what I thought. They go into heat Sept-February. I could be wrong, but I don't think any goat just goes into heat for 2 months... I just looked it up they are regular seasonal breeders, September-February


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> They are a seasonal dairy breed is what I thought. They go into heat Sept-February. I could be wrong, but I don't think any goat just goes into heat for 2 months... I just looked it up they are regular seasonal breeders, September-February


I also have Lamancha/Nubian, she got bred the end of Feb... Possibly early March, so a month earlier or later is not uncommon


----------

